# Easy glossy table finish



## APBcustoms (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm going to be building my first coffee table but don't know a good finish for big surfaces I would like glossy and easy preferably wipe on


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 17, 2014)

Glossy and easy--- Hmmmmmmm maybe buy a mirror...........
Nothing easy about gloss. No dings perfect sanding- thru all grits then very good light and- some kind of finish. Maybe someone else has gloss and easy- I sure do not..........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 17, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Glossy and easy--- Hmmmmmmm maybe buy a mirror...........
> Nothing easy about gloss. No dings perfect sanding- thru all grits then very good light and- some kind of finish. Maybe some else has gloss and easy- I sure do not..........



I figured it was worth a try I might just do tung oil or wop


----------



## Brink (Nov 17, 2014)

Brushed on gloss poly. But there is a learning curve to brushing.


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 17, 2014)

Brink said:


> Brushed on gloss poly. But there is a learning curve to brushing.



So it's not easy then haha?


----------



## Brink (Nov 17, 2014)

I think it's easier than cleaning spray equipment, faster, requiring fewer coats than wop.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 17, 2014)

Brink said:


> I think it's easier than cleaning spray equipment, faster, requiring fewer coats than wop.



Just brush with the grain? How thick any technique I should know about?


----------



## Brink (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes, brush with the grain. Lay down just enough so the surface looks wet.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Nov 18, 2014)

Main thing about brushing is high quality brush and not to over brush.apply from end to end and drag it out immediately with only the weight of the brush
Oh and gloss is the worst to get perfect


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 18, 2014)

Envirotex pour on, two part epoxy type product, I'm not a big fan of how thick the finish is but it's easy to do and will give you a durable high gloss finish.


----------



## jmurray (Nov 18, 2014)

Buy a cheap spray gun from HF. And use a poly rated for flooring. Varathane works pretty well . You still need to do multiple coats with a light sand in between. 

Brushing it on without streaks or bubbles is a skill that I have yet to attain


----------



## Patrude (Nov 18, 2014)

This ain't exactly easy but in comparison to other procedures it's not difficult. i lConsider finishing necessary evil. The best wood working can turn sour with a hastily applied finish. That being said I get great results with General Finishes products. They have good customer service too. I prefer their water soluble line. Pay close attention to sanding and surface prep before applying any finish at all. I sand through the grits up to #350. After sanding I remove dust with the shop vac. I like to follow up with a damp sponge to raise the grain a bit. Lightly sand with #350 & vac again. It may seem like overkill but I don't want any dust mixing in. First thing I apply is Sanding Sealer, let it dry overnight and sand with the #350, & remove the dust. I prefer a finish that gives a softer shine. I brush on three coats of gloss, finish up with #400 and top it off with one coat of satin. Always brush and sand With the grain and remove all dust before applying finish. That top coat of Satin softens the finish while eliminating the glare of high gloss. Yup, it takes some time but for me it's worth it. A rushed finish will stand outlike a sore thumb no mmatter how good the woodwork. Oh yeah, that's one big reason I pretty much work on the lathe and avoid flat work whenever I can!


----------

